
Over 100M Americans Have Auto Loans - sys_64738
https://www.statista.com/chart/16520/the-number-of-car-loan-accounts-in-the-us-by-year/
======
masonic

      Last year, the average amount borrowed for a new car was $31,099
    

This sounds awfully high... I drilled down into their claimed source[0], and
no such figure appears there, so I wonder where it comes from. (This would
mean that even if we're talking a 75% loan, just 25% down, the _average_
vehicle cost over $40K.)

[0]
[https://www.newyorkfed.org/medialibrary/interactives/househo...](https://www.newyorkfed.org/medialibrary/interactives/householdcredit/data/pdf/HHDC_2017Q4.pdf)

~~~
bdcrazy
25% down is probably 5 times or more too high. Also, the reason vehicle
manufacturers are so keen on SUVs and trucks? >35k base prices to more than
double that easy with add ons.

